
The Sad State of Web Development - rhardih
https://medium.com/@wob/the-sad-state-of-web-development-1603a861d29f#.yj5i3eb2d
======
richev
Dare I say that I do web dev in C# and ASP.NET MVC and think it's great...?

Whenever I think that I need to branch out from the MS stack, articles like
this make me think "nah, happy using what I'm using".

~~~
rhardih
Honestly I think you're right on the money! If you're happy and productive in
your current workflow, there's no shame regardless of technology choice. The
tendency to bandwagon every latest craze, is what lead to this mess in the
first place.

